# What Color Trends are Happening?



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

The designer magazines are saying bold colors are in, grey is out, fancy wallpaper is in, mixed metals are in and everything’s painted! Anyone seeing this trend prediction taking effect yet?


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Plaid is my favorite color and I'd love to see it trend! Try asking the guys at Sherman Williams to mix up a gallon of plaid though.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm seeing less and less grey and more off white type colors. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Weird, I just finished a ‘plaid’ job.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

If it isn't orange and brown, it doesn't matter. At least in northern ohio.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Soft Chamois has been #1 the last year. Gentlemans grey and similar neutral blues.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Theoriginalpacman said:


> If it isn't orange and brown, it doesn't matter. At least in northern ohio.


Great expectations...lately it's been looking like the Believeland days may be coming back!!!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> Weird, I just finished a ‘plaid’ job.


Your effect looks nearly identical to a plaster embedded jute I’ve done on multiple occasions. Looks great!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Soft Chamois has been #1 the last year. Gentlemans grey and similar neutral blues.


I looked it up, beautiful color. Maybe the magazines are wrong.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I"m in Appalachia so color trends are about 5 years behind here. Gray is still solid although it's fading a bit. Still seeing lots of earth tones being used. Just did my first, whole house off-white job in many, many years. I always like the look of off-white. Simple, clean, elegant.

Please tell me there won't be a trend to paint walls in red, blue, or yellow.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The nice thing about off white, it's sooo easy for the customer to pick the color! 
Ha , Ha, Ha... smh


My house, with the exception of the bathrooms, is all linen white. Walls ,ceilings, and trim. Never really goes out of "style". It is probably due for a big comeback soon.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm predicting a trend going back to the mid-sixties, no colors anymore I want them to turn black, I see my red door and want it painted black.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I’ve always felt that the people in magazine articles who are saying a particular color trend is “in”, are claiming so simply because they are saying it is. Over the years, I have rarely seen actual real world evidence to back up their claims - at least not until a few years down the line.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I ignore color trends because they are just that, trends. Some colors that are trendy I don't even want on my clothing. The only real trend I have noticed is gray and gray tones. Did several in a row this summer. I have used gray in all my houses over the past 25 years so I guess that makes me a trend setter.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I still maintain that color choice should be compatible with the architectural intent, architectural period, geography, and environment rather than a trend. For example, what may be a natural and compatible color choice on an Arizona Pueblo style home, may look forced and awkward on a New England period home. But you see it all the time. And people get away with it by claiming to be eclectic. What a bunch of Bull Shnizzle. This is why HOA's demand a particular color palette. And most work if the designer is worth their salt.

As far as interiors, most people don't know what the hell they're doing beyond white, and off whites.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I see "color trends" as someone trying to fill a column in the Sunday paper. It's not nefarious like they've got money in the gray paint market and want to score big, but it doesn't mean much more than the latest lady's fashions from Paris. People like what they like and we put it on the walls.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I wonder do furnishing trends dictate color palette, or vice versa? When primitive/country farm was the rage earth tones seemed to dominate. As mid century modern came more into fashion, cooler colors seemed to takeover. I'm not even certain I know what I'm talking about, but that's how I see it.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> I'm predicting a trend going back to the mid-sixties, no colors anymore I want them to turn black, I see my red door and want it painted black.
> The Rolling Stones - Paint It, Black (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube


Man, that song makes me flash back to 'Nam... Well, OK, movies like Platoon and Apocalypse Now to be more precise...


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

"I love the smell of Lacquer in the morning. It smells like victory" - Col. Kilgore


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Fman said:


> I see "color trends" as someone trying to fill a column in the Sunday paper. It's not nefarious like they've got money in the gray paint market and want to score big, but it doesn't mean much more than the latest lady's fashions from Paris. People like what they like and we put it on the walls.


Makes sense to me!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I wonder do furnishing trends dictate color palette, or vice versa? When primitive/country farm was the rage earth tones seemed to dominate. As mid century modern came more into fashion, cooler colors seemed to takeover. I'm not even certain I know what I'm talking about, but that's how I see it.


Furnishings and window dressing trends are another thing. Like Plantation style blinds in a California ranch style home. Or black leather couches in an elegant Victorian style home. Or Victorian style furniture in a modern high rise condominium.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

CApainter said:


> Furnishings and window dressing trends are another thing. Like Plantation style blinds in a California ranch style home. Or black leather couches in an elegant Victorian style home. Or Victorian style furniture in a modern high rise condominium.








True, but I have a feeling these trends are the true determiners of paint color trends. It's easier to match the paint to the furniture than the furnishings to the paint.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I do think furniture/fabric guide paint color choice.

Who knew paint color trends discussion could be so passionate?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I wonder do furnishing trends dictate color palette, or vice versa? When primitive/country farm was the rage earth tones seemed to dominate. As mid century modern came more into fashion, cooler colors seemed to takeover. I'm not even certain I know what I'm talking about, but that's how I see it.


I totally agree with you... I’m not certain you know what you’re talking about either.


:devil3::wink:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

The main drivers of color are fashion, furniture & decor, paint manufacturers and to some extent automakers.
A company like Pantone wields a lot of power in future color choices, they say blue's as in colors of the sea will be trending in 2020, the color for spring fashions will be hot pink.
Paint companies have whole departments dedicating to making up corny names for their colors, as an example SW's HGTV (Lowes) color of the year for 2020 is Romance https://www.hgtvhomebysherwinwilliams.com/color-trends. Check out some of the other names they picked out, Gristmill Greige, which I guess is referring to grey and beige and Mint To Be, which is green. Such clever little devils they are.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

RH said:


> I totally agree with you... I’m not certain you know what you’re talking about either.
> 
> 
> :devil3::wink:


That's not how things are supposed to work in today's PC world. You should disagree with my statement and offer positive reinforcement. Perhaps some type of participation trophy.:biggrin:


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> Paint companies have whole departments dedicating to making up corny names for their colors, as an example SW's HGTV (Lowes) color of the year for 2020 is Romance https://www.hgtvhomebysherwinwilliams.com/color-trends. Check out some of the other names they picked out, Gristmill Greige, which I guess is referring to grey and beige and Mint To Be, which is green. Such clever little devils they are.


When I was younger, I applied to a major paint company for a job in the paint naming department. Unfortunately the HR manager was dyslexic and awarded me a position in the name painting department. My dreams of sitting in a conference room with several colleagues, eating donuts and drinking Starbucks while thinking up clever names, was dashed. I spent the next three years painting the names of executives on office doors.:surprise:

Side note:BM's Old Salem Gray (HC94) is one of my favorite colors...it's green. Nothing gray about it!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Side note:BM's Old Salem Gray (HC94) is one of my favorite colors...it's green. Nothing gray about it!



Always baffles me when they do stuff like that. BM's Patriotic White... It's blue.


Who the hell thought that Ox Blood was a good name for a paint colour? I don't even care if it's a perfect descriptor, it still makes me a little uneasy.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Always baffles me when they do stuff like that. BM's Patriotic White... It's blue.


BM seems to be one of the worse offenders when it comes to misleading paint color names. What do you expect from a company that for years labeled their flagship flat Regal Wall Satin? 

They must know something I don't, they've been pretty successful over the years!:wink:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Oxblood most likely has historical roots, probably named after ox blood.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Lightningboy65 said:


> That's not how things are supposed to work in today's PC world. You should disagree with my statement and offer positive reinforcement. Perhaps some type of participation trophy.:biggrin:


Hell, I had to do that for thirty years as a teacher. Now I take delight in being brutally honest - unless I’m just razzing someone. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Always baffles me when they do stuff like that. BM's Patriotic White... It's blue.
> 
> 
> Who the hell thought that Ox Blood was a good name for a paint colour? I don't even care if it's a perfect descriptor, it still makes me a little uneasy.


When I was part of a leads generating group, we were required to do a presentation now and then concerning something associated with our business/ trade. A few times I went and picked up a couple dozen paint samples with odd names, made up a few names of my own to go with each one, and then dared the members to ID the correct one. They usually failed.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

According to Google, ox blood was used for pigment in fabric and leather dyes and paint beginning in about 1700.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Lightningboy65 said:


> According to Google, ox blood was used for pigment in fabric and leather dyes and paint beginning in about 1700.


Another example of fact checking taking the fun out of everything.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

CApainter said:


> Another example of fact checking taking the fun out of everything.


The very reason contemporary news has become so "fun"!:glasses:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Oxblood most likely has historical roots, probably named after ox blood.


Just reminds me of that scene from Apocalypse Now where the guy is taking a sword to that thing in that swampy area. Cuts it in half. A little troubling for me for a bedroom, but I've only seen it once.


I have no idea of the historical roots of ox blood. But that's probably best kept for another time and place.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

lightningboy65 said:


> the very reason contemporary news has become so "fun"!:glasses:


"faux news!!!"


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Speaking of naming paint colors.......I guess there was a woman who worked at the corporate HQ's of SW in Cleveland. She had just the right knack for naming colors. That is one thing about SW, the colors and color names seemed to match. Anyway, she retired and at a corporate meeting they had her come in and she received a 5 minute standing ovation!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

greige


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> greige



Well that’s depressing


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya, but it's neutral for accenting and everything goes with it. But yes, wallpaper feature walls, and painting all wooded surfaces. Also open concept shelving. Lighting is the big thing though. Oh, and spray finishing front doors.



fauxlynn said:


> Well that’s depressing


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Had a customer once who chose a paint color called “Bunny Cake” for a really big job. The guys at the paint store had a great time razzing me every time I came in to get some more.
Bastards.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> greige


gristmill greige to be exact. Why not sawmill greige, steel mill greige or windmill greige?


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> gristmill greige to be exact. Why not sawmill greige, steel mill greige or windmill greige?


Windmill greige causes cancer. I think.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

Roycroft Pewter, greige and gray in general here in Kentucky


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Brushman4 said:
> 
> 
> > Paint companies have whole departments dedicating to making up corny names for their colors, as an example SW's HGTV (Lowes) color of the year for 2020 is Romance https://www.hgtvhomebysherwinwilliams.com/color-trends. Check out some of the other names they picked out, Gristmill Greige, which I guess is referring to grey and beige and Mint To Be, which is green. Such clever little devils they are.
> ...



The reason some of the "historic" grays have a beige or green cast to them has to do with the lithopone (?) They used as a whitening agent back in olden days. It would yellow after a few years. When researchers looked at the paint layers decades later, the first layer would typically be a yellowed off grey or white. In a grey, which would have had lamp black as a pigment, that yellowing would give it either a beige or green cast. Those researched colors made it into the fan decks and were given names generally known to be what the original color was supposed to be along with the name of the business or original owner of the building. It started I believe with the Williamsburg collection or the California historical collection. There are contrary claims as to which was first. Many color collections since them have tried to capitalize on some kind if imagined historical connection by giving such colors similar names. Ben Moore in fact has the only other historical collection that was based on real research.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Theoriginalpacman said:


> The reason some of the "historic" grays have a beige or green cast to them has to do with the lithopone (?) They used as a whitening agent back in olden days. It would yellow after a few years. When researchers looked at the paint layers decades later, the first layer would typically be a yellowed off grey or white. In a grey, which would have had lamp black as a pigment, that yellowing would give it either a beige or green cast. Those researched colors made it into the fan decks and were given names generally known to be what the original color was supposed to be along with the name of the business or original owner of the building. It started I believe with the Williamsburg collection or the California historical collection. There are contrary claims as to which was first. Many color collections since them have tried to capitalize on some kind if imagined historical connection by giving such colors similar names. Ben Moore in fact has the only other historical collection that was based on real research
> .


Very interesting, thanks. Goes to show there is usually a reasonable explanation to most things that on the surface appear ridiculous. Except, of course, the unexplainable idiocy that is government.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

When in doubt, Swiss Coffee never goes out of style.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have swiss coffee on the trim in my house where I am at now and on all of the walls. lids and trim in the house I own in AZ. It the Dunn-Edwards swiss coffee.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> Weird, I just finished a ‘plaid’ job.




Wow that cross hatch finish is awesome! Almost looks like the older rice paper wall panelling or a form of natural grass wallpaper! I love it.

To answer your question (late as always)-I definitely agree that grey is out this year. Think it was too overdone (aren’t all trends) & design conscious clients out here are staying far away from it.

Also seem to mostly be over lucite, SS appliances (favoring white/black/colored), and dark woods.

Mixed metals aren’t goin anywhere anytime soon thank god. I feel they’re kinda like white subway tile, when done correctly its ALWAYS right! Too matchy matchy is blah builder grade crap. 

Natural brass + black & Chrome + Copper is SUPER hot right now in southern california area. 

Yep- wallpaper & patterns are SO the thing right now. Just did a bid yesterday for a metallic floral ceiling in a bedroom & geometric hallway pattern wrapping around to the entry n up onto the entry ceiling above the door! 

I used to feel so hip & ahead of the curve design wise (since I’ve been obsessed as long as I can remember)...then I moved to california where everything moves SO fast & I feel as if it takes me 3 years to fall in love with things everyone is raving about (that goes for fashion & design). U can take the girl outta the midwest...

Someone once told me that styles & trends start in Paris/Europe- work they’re way around to Australia- then to California and slowly spread across the states (NY city excluded). But, I’ll die b4 I wear a fanny pack or stirrup pants again as a 30 somethin woman, & those were popular 2 years ago so prolly not even a thing anymore. If I was alive to see it the first time I’m too damn old to wear it the second time. 

Its caused me to really take stock of what I love n why to figure out what I find timeless n avoid to revolving door of fads for our remodel. I often walk into homes & think “yep, they did this sometime around 2005...” *Also known as “the brown fad”.

Then again...everything will be cool again someday!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Besides those who are going bold & pattern I’m seeing a lot of people drawn back to natural....natural soft colors, real wood (vs tile wood), cotton/linen upholstery, minimal interiors, quality details and finish work...etc.

Seem’s a lot of people are looking for authenticity & quality more than bold n saturated. Its gone both ways I think, depending on age, income, life stage.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh & black & emerald greens! Preferably in a high gloss lacquer...SUPER HOT. Lacquer ceiling, lacquer walls, lacquer trim, lacquer crown....just lacquer it all & throw the dog in too while your at it


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I love it when you weigh in! I’m just starting to see some interest from my clients for black kitchen cabinets, high gloss paint and some bold color choices. 
My Veranda arrived recently and check out the cover! I’m lovin’ that ceiling.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

PPD said:


> Besides those who are going bold & pattern I’m seeing a lot of people drawn back to natural....natural soft colors, real wood (vs tile wood), cotton/linen upholstery, minimal interiors, quality details and finish work...etc.
> 
> Seem’s a lot of people are looking for authenticity & quality more than bold n saturated. Its gone both ways I think, depending on age, income, life stage.


Earth tones are back.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> I love it when you weigh in! I’m just starting to see some interest from my clients for black kitchen cabinets, high gloss paint and some bold color choices.
> 
> My Veranda arrived recently and check out the cover! I’m lovin’ that ceiling.
> 
> ...




Oh my god mine arrived last week & I haven’t even glanced at it...gunna grab it the min I get home now!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> I love it when you weigh in! I’m just starting to see some interest from my clients for black kitchen cabinets, high gloss paint and some bold color choices.
> My Veranda arrived recently and check out the cover! I’m lovin’ that ceiling.
> 
> 
> ...


lynn, Veranda is sideways! Were you drinking too much wine?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqbz8yojxBY:biggrin:


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I work in somewhat of unique market which isn’t representative of the mainstream trends. The market could be best described as more of a cutting edge design laboratory where trends tend to be ignored to a great degree, the designers testing out the waters by developing new concepts, remaining on the cutting edge of the design industry. I suspect that a lot of the North American trends are either developed or influenced to a great degree in the market I work in. A lot of the designers’ works I work with are often published in AD and ED, both publications having a tremendous influence on what’s hot and what’s not, establishing the more mainstream trends through their readership. Being involved with the conceptual and finish design end of the business, I often get a glimpse and sense of what’s about to trend, more so in the luxury real estate market, eventually trickling down to the mainstream middle market.

I see a lot of the designers I work with being influenced by minimalist Scandinavian architecture & designs, sometimes fusing it with Japanese contemporary architecture & decor. There’s even been a word coined describing the fusion/hybrid being referred to as Japandi. One of the Scandinavian influences I’m seeing is the use of more wood on the interiors, mostly in light bleached-out natural tones with minimal protection, many finished in just oils and waxes or flat clears. The weathered driftwood tones with minimal protection are still pretty popular on the wood finishing end of the business. Same applies to hardwood flooring. 

With the use of more wood on the interiors I’m noticing less and less painted widow, door, trim, and millwork packs. One concern I’ve been hearing from other painting contractors is plummeting sales on new construction finishing due to to the reduced scope of paint-grade finishes on the above mentioned, many of which are either factory pre-finished or finished by hardwood flooring companies, most of which are now performing finishing of vertical wood surfaces, providing yet another source of competition to the already competitive industry that we all have to contend with. 

What’s referred to as the traditional McShingle home here in the northeast has overstayed its welcome, being displaced by more modern or contemporary designs where much of the vernacular is sacrificed for form rather than function, which IMO lends a bit more of an antiseptic and cold feel, especially with the use of wall to ceiling window glass where I sometimes feel like I’m standing outside, the paint colors following suit by being uniform throughout with stark whites to off whites in the Moore’s OC color range being more common, and few to no accent colors. The use of monochromatic whites throughout also seems to be influenced by the newer art in design concept as to not detract from the art installations. 

Anyway, these are just a few of my thoughts based on local observations and may not apply to others here, or at least not yet..


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

When I first started painting in the 70's, most homes with painted trim were relegated to older homes whoses trim had been so abused over the years that painting it was the cheapest option to bring it back to a respectable condition. I would guess that at least 80% of new construction was stained trim and doors. Albeit 2" ranch casing and base with birch slab doors (yuck). Sometime in the late 80's painted trim started to take over. I would say , in my area, painted trim packages still have the lion's share of the market, but over the past few years there has been an uptick in stained case work, this time with wider and nicely profiled millwork. The trend must be slowly making its way from the greater NYC area.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> When I first started painting in the 70's, most homes with painted trim were relegated to older homes whoses trim had been so abused over the years that painting it was the cheapest option to bring it back to a respectable condition. I would guess that at least 80% of new construction was stained trim and doors. Albeit 2" ranch casing and base with birch slab doors (yuck). Sometime in the late 80's painted trim started to take over. I would say , in my area, painted trim packages still have the lion's share of the market, but over the past few years there has been an uptick in stained case work, this time with wider and nicely profiled millwork. The trend must be slowly making its way from the greater NYC area.


It started trending here maybe 10 years ago and in that 10 year period I can honestly say that I’ve only worked on one house where only 1/2 of a trim pack was painted. Every other surface which would typically be painted was natural wood. The problem here is that the majority builders don’t want to use painters to do the finishing and prefer to bundle it with the flooring packages or to purchased pre-finished. It’s put a serious dent in the profitability of new construction painting for a lot of the contractors, many just being hired for drywall finishing. That serves as an open invitation for lesser skilled no-frills paint companies which more skilled companies can’t compete with.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Alchemy Redux said:


> The problem here is that the majority builders don’t want to use painters to do the finishing and prefer to bundle it with the flooring packages or to purchased pre-finished.


This, unfortunately, is a trend which will certainly increase as time advances. The economy of factory finished work makes it impossible for onsite finishers to compete....quality of finish be damned!:sad:


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Alchemy Redux said:


> I work in somewhat of unique market which isn’t representative of the mainstream trends. The market could be best described as more of a cutting edge design laboratory where trends tend to be ignored to a great degree, the designers testing out the waters by developing new concepts, remaining on the cutting edge of the design industry. I suspect that a lot of the North American trends are either developed or influenced to a great degree in the market I work in. A lot of the designers’ works I work with are often published in AD and ED, both publications having a tremendous influence on what’s hot and what’s not, establishing the more mainstream trends through their readership. Being involved with the conceptual and finish design end of the business, I often get a glimpse and sense of what’s about to trend, more so in the luxury real estate market, eventually trickling down to the mainstream middle market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I wonder then...over the years, having designers request things that are cutting edge (aka haven’t been done in such a way before) hoping to stand out enough to make it into AD.....how has that impacted your process & product selection?!

Do u think that has a lot to do w/ ur chemical makeup knowledge since you’ve been doing things that require u to come up w/ the best finishing product without any knowledge base to go off of or people u can ask?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Alchemy Redux said:


> I work in somewhat of unique market which isn’t representative of the mainstream trends. The market could be best described as more of a cutting edge design laboratory where trends tend to be ignored to a great degree, the designers testing out the waters by developing new concepts, remaining on the cutting edge of the design industry. I suspect that a lot of the North American trends are either developed or influenced to a great degree in the market I work in. A lot of the designers’ works I work with are often published in AD and ED, both publications having a tremendous influence on what’s hot and what’s not, establishing the more mainstream trends through their readership. Being involved with the conceptual and finish design end of the business, I often get a glimpse and sense of what’s about to trend, more so in the luxury real estate market, eventually trickling down to the mainstream middle market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your in the NY/Hampton area aren’t you? I 100% agree that designers in that region are on top of the game and help to establish the current trends as we know them (or a watered down version for the average income household anyways). 

Hence my previous statement that those of a certain income level/life stage are seeking more refined, raw, natural material finish work with minimal appearance done to a very high quality.

I see such a drastic difference between the younger homeowners (starter salaries) VS older homeowners (at peak income)....similar to dorm room VS your house in your 30-40s....

Younger= bold, bright, pattern
Older= Raw, Natural, Quality


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> When I first started painting in the 70's, most homes with painted trim were relegated to older homes whoses trim had been so abused over the years that painting it was the cheapest option to bring it back to a respectable condition. I would guess that at least 80% of new construction was stained trim and doors. Albeit 2" ranch casing and base with birch slab doors (yuck). Sometime in the late 80's painted trim started to take over. I would say , in my area, painted trim packages still have the lion's share of the market, but over the past few years there has been an uptick in stained case work, this time with wider and nicely profiled millwork. The trend must be slowly making its way from the greater NYC area.




& now people are wanting those old pieces but to have the paint stripped off back to natural wood...its amazing how things come around.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

PPD said:


> & now people are wanting those old pieces but to have the paint stripped off back to natural wood...its amazing how things come around.


There can be some nice wood under that paint. In my area it's not uncommon to find oak, or if you're lucky , chestnut. Even the more common homes that were trimmed out in hemlock mill work look nice, the hemlock being old growth.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> There can be some nice wood under that paint. In my area it's not uncommon to find oak, or if you're lucky , chestnut. Even the more common homes that were trimmed out in hemlock mill work look nice, the hemlock being old growth.




So nice!! And the joint work n finishing details are TOP KNOTCH! Most of the items still around & able to be used on a construction project were completed by master woodworkers n they had that sh*t down to a science...not even 1/16” of an inch off when chiseling out for a mortise lock, etc.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

PPD said:


> So nice!! And the joint work n finishing details are TOP KNOTCH! Most of the items still around & able to be used on a construction project were completed by master woodworkers n they had that sh*t down to a science...not even 1/16” of an inch off when chiseling out for a mortise lock, etc.


Yes, the quality of material and skill sets to work that material are lost to time. Remaining examples are in our hands to preserve....:smile:


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

PPD said:


> So nice!! And the joint work n finishing details are TOP KNOTCH! Most of the items still around & able to be used on a construction project were completed by master woodworkers n they had that sh*t down to a science...not even 1/16” of an inch off when chiseling out for a mortise lock, etc.


Earlier in my career I had the amazing experience of working with master Japanese woodworker Jokan Ohama. At the time he was regarded as the #3 master woodworker globally. The art in his joinery was a contemporary post and beam technique referred to as Shinkabe. I felt like the Karate Kid working beside him. 

The homes he built from ground up were assembled without the use of metal fasteners where he fabricated everything right down to the windows and flooring utilizing crude hand tools, even peeling the bark from the logs and squaring them up by hand. The level of his quality on every surface was of musical instrument-grade precision. 

There’s no real illustrations of his work aside from a really crude what is more of commercial execution of his work which is 1/100000 of what he actually did. I wish I had some photography to share but I don’t. The one client who we did 3 homes for wouldn’t allow releases for photos taken outside the public domain. There is however one YouTube video of him entitled “The Art of Jokan” where he’s fabricating some post and beam assemblies which is really interesting. I posted a link at one of of the earlier threads.

Oh, and for Jokan technique, 1/16” tolerances weren’t acceptable....try .004 with hand chisels.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Various shades of grey = 90% of the colors we have applied for interiors the last 5-6 years. I don't see that changing much.

These articles of 'color trends' and 'color of the year' pop up at this time regularly.

Kitchen cabinet refinishes are largely 95% white.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

PPD said:


> Your in the NY/Hampton area aren’t you? I 100% agree that designers in that region are on top of the game and help to establish the current trends as we know them (or a watered down version for the average income household anyways).
> 
> Hence my previous statement that those of a certain income level/life stage are seeking more refined, raw, natural material finish work with minimal appearance done to a very high quality.
> 
> ...


Yes, all of the work is in the Hamptons as of lately with either a NYC or internationally based clientele. Having worked across a broad range of age categories, some being in their early 30’s to the most recent couple being in their early 70’s, I’m not seeing any differentiation based on age category in this particular market which doesn’t hold true for other markets, the whites and light woods pretty much being benchmark in any age group here. Minimal effect done to a high level of sophistication and quality, yes..


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Oh, and for Jokan technique, 1/16” tolerances weren’t acceptable....try .004 with hand chisels.


Truth be told, 1/16" tolerance is setting the bar pretty low, even by today's standards. A carpenter turning out mitre joints at that level is probably not going to find much work.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Earlier in my career I had the amazing experience of working with master Japanese woodworker Jokan Ohama. At the time he was regarded as the #3 master woodworker globally. The art in his joinery was a contemporary post and beam technique referred to as Shinkabe. I felt like the Karate Kid working beside him.
> 
> The homes he built from ground up were assembled without the use of metal fasteners where he fabricated everything right down to the windows and flooring utilizing crude hand tools, even peeling the bark from the logs and squaring them up by hand. The level of his quality on every surface was of musical instrument-grade precision.
> 
> ...




Whoa...I’d never heard of him but will now be spending the next 30:16 watching this ol school film from 1984.

I wish u had pictures too!! If nothing else, as a clap back to everyone who says “stop pushing for perfection...it doesn’t exist”. THAT is perfection in its truest form!

How in the world did u get lucky enough to have a chance to work with him? Guessing its due to your families history of being finishers?...


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Found these shots on a Japanese blog...looks to be a house located there rather than in the states tho...still amazing!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

PPD said:


> Found these shots on a Japanese blog...looks to be a house located there rather than in the states tho...still amazing!


I think that might have been his own house in Japan, although I’m not certain. The work done there is light years below his skill level. I think the 3 structures we did with him for the one client is presently the 7th highest priced residential real estate listing in the US.

All of my work contacts were achieved independently of my family’s business through my own doings. I’ve only received one small referral though the family business during the course of my career. I was invited on by having developed the reputation of being accomplished finisher very early on.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Not long ago I walked a pretty large home with a GC. The old couple had passed and the new owner wanted to change things up. It's a pretty big house but on the 1st floor they had a library 24' x 20' built in shelving cherry wood panels at walls, & ceilings, mouldings, window frames It was probably done in the 70's but was beautiful. The wood, workmanship, the finish like it came out of a time capsule. The new couple was going make a man cave but it became a family room. talked to the demo guy he said he has what they could salvage in his garage. He also said they removed over 700 pounds of curtains from the house that's a lot of curtains.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I used to hate working in homes with expensive curtains. Worked in one that had curtains upwards of $100,00 for one set (probably the norm for the Hamptons, not in my neck of the woods). They were taken down and reinstalled by the curtain people....I wouldn't even think of touching them!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I used to hate working in homes with expensive curtains. Worked in one that had curtains upwards of $100,00 for one set (probably the norm for the Hamptons, not in my neck of the woods). They were taken down and reinstalled by the curtain people....I wouldn't even think of touching them!




Wowza- $10k per set?! I’ve seen plenty of expensive drapes in my day but that’s outrageous...better be “smart” drapes that also cook dinner, clean the house, and walk the dog for that price


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

PPD said:


> Wowza- $10k per set?! I’ve seen plenty of expensive drapes in my day but that’s outrageous...better be “smart” drapes that also cook dinner, clean the house, and walk the dog for that price


No...these were supposedly $100,000. ONE SET!!! They spanned a good 25 feet and were about 14 long. Some type of ultra expensive hand made asian fabric, and 
as confusing a rigging as any schooner's rigging ....stuff of which a know very little about. 

They certainly were not my mother's drapes!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> No...these were supposedly $100,000. ONE SET!!! They spanned a good 25 feet and were about 14 long. Some type of ultra expensive hand made asian fabric, and
> as confusing a rigging as any schooner's rigging ....stuff of which a know very little about.
> 
> They certainly were not my mother's drapes!




Bahaha nope- not my moms either. Although...my grandma does still have her original custom transversing rod (the ones u pull the loop on the side to move) drapes throughout her home & they look brand spanking new n have always operated as smoothly as butta...so there’s somethin to be said for quality custom drapery, but $100,000 for 2 panels...that’s just throwing money around cuz u can.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

PPD said:


> Bahaha nope- not my moms either. Although...my grandma does still have her original custom transversing rod (the ones u pull the loop on the side to move) drapes throughout her home & they look brand spanking new n have always operated as smoothly as butta...so there’s somethin to be said for quality custom drapery, but $100,000 for 2 panels...that’s just throwing money around cuz u can.


Well, they were multiple panels and a complicated vallance too. Maybe knowing there was a vallance makes it feel more like a bargain!:biggrin:

But, yeah, insane. I knew I wanted nothing to do with it.

If I had a nickel for every set of curtains I took off those traversing rods during my tenure, I'b have about $50.:smile:


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Well, they were multiple panels and a complicated vallance too. Maybe knowing there was a vallance makes it feel more like a bargain!:biggrin:
> 
> But, yeah, insane. I knew I wanted nothing to do with it.
> 
> If I had a nickel for every set of curtains I took off those traversing rods during my tenure, I'b have about $50.:smile:




ur just full of funny 2nite huh? ....$50...and I bet u’d spend it all in one place too.

Oh yes, the valance...now I see. TOTAL BARGAIN hahaha. 

I’m surprised u remove drapes during prep...hanging drapery is actually hard to do right, even designers hire a specialist to be sure its done correctly. I don’t touch drapes- they gotta be removed along w/ furnishings...same with wood window valances- seen too many HO complain about painters damaging custom valances trying to paint around um so I just don’t chance it.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

PPD said:


> ur just full of funny 2nite huh? ....$50...and I bet u’d spend it all in one place too.
> 
> Oh yes, the valance...now I see. TOTAL BARGAIN hahaha.
> 
> I’m surprised u remove drapes during prep...hanging drapery is actually hard to do right, even designers hire a specialist to be sure its done correctly. I don’t touch drapes- they gotta be removed along w/ furnishings...same with wood window valances- seen too many HO complain about painters damaging custom valances trying to paint around um so I just don’t chance it.


I didn't mind removing drapes if they were the cheap ones(under 10k a pair:biggrin. But seriously, the drapes in most of the homes I did were under $500 a pair , and I certainly wasn't waiting around for the drape people! We were all pretty handy and able to handle standard drapes. At times, when I did encounter more challenging than average drapes, I would call a drape person to remove them. 

As my painting career progressed I concentrated more on new construction and commercial/institutional work...I hated dealing with drapes and furniture. And homeowners!!! But I still did some select residential repaint work.

And I certainly would not spend that $50 in one place...I would never be able to save more than a dollar at a time before it would be gone.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I didn't mind removing drapes if they were the cheap ones(under 10k a pair:biggrin. But seriously, the drapes in most of the homes I did were under $500 a pair , and I certainly wasn't waiting around for the drape people! We were all pretty handy and able to handle standard drapes. At times, when I did encounter more challenging than average drapes, I would call a drape person to remove them.
> 
> As my painting career progressed I concentrated more on new construction and commercial/institutional work...I hated dealing with drapes and furniture. And homeowners!!! But I still did some select residential repaint work.
> 
> And I certainly would not spend that $50 in one place...I would never be able to save more than a dollar at a time before it would be gone.




Hahaha oh ya- gunna split that $50 spend up huh? Remember- ur talking to a woman, & ones that lives in southern california.....there’s almost no place I can go that costs less than $50...including filling the tank to get there 

Guess I gotta up my game tho if there’s ppl out there spendin $100k on drapes....


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

PPD said:


> Hahaha oh ya- gunna split that $50 spend up huh? Remember- ur talking to a woman, & ones that lives in southern california.....there’s almost no place I can go that costs less than $50...including filling the tank to get there
> 
> Guess I gotta up my game tho if there’s ppl out there spendin $100k on drapes....


By the time you put a little sumpin' sumpin' in the tip jar, I imagine it's hard enough to make it out the door of the local SoCal Starbucks for under $50 :biggrin:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> lynn, Veranda is sideways! Were you drinking too much wine?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqbz8yojxBY:biggrin:



My wine days are over....but my whinin’ days are ongoing.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

on Sundays we wear brown.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PACman said:


> on Sundays we wear brown.


You should brighten up with a bit o’ purple.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> You should brighten up with a bit o’ purple.


Errr!...

Good Luck! Should be an outstanding game.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

PACman said:


> on Sundays we wear brown.


Helmets will be swinging!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Browns/Steelers were boring the heck outa me. Packers and Giants in the snow is somewhat better.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations fauxlynn on the Ravens win over the Niners! Now, I'll be on my way. I've got a hand to repair and a new TV to buy.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks like brown fell out of fashion this afternoon....always next Sunday. Intrastate rivalry next week!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm predictin' purple is gonna win the color of the year...and I'm not talkin' Vikings!

Jackson's been unstoppable. If Belichick can't figure him out, nobody can.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I'm predictin' purple is gonna win the color of the year...and I'm not talkin' Vikings!
> 
> Jackson's been unstoppable. If Belichick can't figure him out, nobody can.


I think the Niners proved Jackson is indeed stoppable. But as a team, the Ravens are strong, determined, and supported by great coaching. Both teams are 10 and 2. 

This season is far from being predictable.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

CApainter said:


> I think the Niners proved Jackson is indeed stoppable. But as a team, the Ravens are strong, determined, and supported by great coaching. Both teams are 10 and 2.
> 
> This season is far from being predictable.


Yeah Cleveland was the other team that beat Jackson and the Ravens. I don't think they could do it now.

Any given Sunday,right?:biggrin:

And you never know what Brady and Belichick have up their sleeve...even after all these years. The Raven / Pats rematch is a game I look forward to. Hopefully they meet up in the playoffs. We'll see exactly what Brady has left.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Congratulations fauxlynn on the Ravens win over the Niners! Now, I'll be on my way. I've got a hand to repair and a new TV to buy.


Your hand?

(I’m actually only loyal to Da Bears, Cubs and the Blackhawks) 

Baltimore has a great team and the fans bleed purple for sure. Gotta give ‘em that. Even the rats bleed purple.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I'm predictin' purple is gonna win the color of the year...and I'm not talkin' Vikings!
> 
> Jackson's been unstoppable. If Belichick can't figure him out, nobody can.




He’s a flash in the pan. Give it a couple years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

jr.sr. painting said:


> He’s a flash in the pan. Give it a couple years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think his running game will be able to hold up long term, but his throwing has come along since the beginning of the year. Right now he's looking good, although not his _greatest_ game today. I think he'll keep going for the remainder of the year tho. I hope he doesn't, I'm a Pats fan (don't hate, since the 70's) and I'm sure there is a strong chance that will be the game that decides which AFC team heads to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Your hand?
> 
> (I’m actually only loyal to Da Bears, Cubs and the Blackhawks)
> 
> Baltimore has a great team and the fans bleed purple for sure. Gotta give ‘em that. Even the rats bleed purple.


You go girl, but you forgot about the White Stockings.:surprise:


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I don't think his running game will be able to hold up long term, but his throwing has come along since the beginning of the year. Right now he's looking good, although not his _greatest_ game today. I think he'll keep going for the remainder of the year tho. I hope he doesn't, I'm a Pats fan (don't hate, since the 70's) and I'm sure there is a strong chance that will be the game that decides which AFC team heads to the Super Bowl.


If the Pat's play the Ravens for the title the Ravens will win. The Pat's offense is really bad...I never thought I would be able to say that. Brady has one receiver and even when the others are open he seems to be way off the mark. And this is coming from a long time Pat's fan from MA. 

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> If the Pat's play the Ravens for the title the Ravens will win. The Pat's offense is really bad...I never thought I would be able to say that. Brady has one receiver and even when the others are open he seems to be way off the mark. And this is coming from a long time Pat's fan from MA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


Yes, I have little doubt the Ravens would win a rematch, but until watching last night's game I was fairly confident the Pats would make it to the AFC championship game. Now, not so much. I agree with your assessment. I won't be surprised if Brady hangs it up after this season.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Yes, I have little doubt the Ravens would win a rematch, but until watching last night's game I was fairly confident the Pats would make it to the AFC championship game. Now, not so much. I agree with your assessment. I won't be surprised if Brady hangs it up after this season.


I think Brady has had it and that's why they shouldn't have traded Garrapollo. Belichick wanted to keep him but cry baby Brady wanted him out and Kraft kissed his @ss.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> I think Brady has had it and that's why they shouldn't have traded Garrapollo. Belichick wanted to keep him but cry baby Brady wanted him out and Kraft kissed his @ss.


I can't argue the truth, but Brady needs more than Edelman to work with. Ijust cringe when I see some of the passes not caught by the Pats receivers.

And they have gone from having one of the best kickers in the league to nothing special in that department. That hasn't helped.

I think Gronk's retirement is the beginning of the end of the Patriots of the last 20 years.

We could talk about the Bears, but that's just depressing...


----------



## TommyMax (Nov 22, 2019)

I don't know if this is still a topic of discussion but this year officially classic blue has been chosen as the most fashionable by Pantone.
I think it contrasts well with gray or white.

Last year I was renovating my bathroom and my wife accidentally chose this color, so this year we have a very fashionable bathroom 
The company we chose should have our pictures in its gallery
bestbathroomremodels.com


----------

